# Sample Fuel - WAVE 2.0 Free Big Update - New Patch Demos



## Sample Fuel (Apr 26, 2019)

*




*

More info www.samplefuel.com

*

Intuitive and Flexible

Quick and Easy Workflow

Wavetable Synth with 2 Wavetable Oscillators

Featuring a Sub and Noise Oscillator

Up to 2 Layer Program Presets

Load Program Presets in up to 16 slots
*

*NEW FEATURES IN VERSION 2.0*
*(FREE UPDATE)*

Bigger and Better! Complete Redesign of the GUI


New Simple Page


Now over 1500 program presets included


New User Envelope "LFO" shaped presets


Over 1150 Wavetables included!


New MORPHING OSCILLATORS


New STACKED and MORPHING OSCILLATORS


New MORPHING VARIATIONS


New SINGLE CYCLE WAVETABLES from Classic Synthesizers


New CLASSIC OSCILLATOR STACKS from Vintage Synthesizers


New VIRTUAL SYNTHS WAVETABLES


*Here are some "mini demos" all made with patches from the WAVE 2.0 update...*


----------

